# Sand As A Substrate



## SavageSerrasalmus69 (Aug 3, 2010)

Read on here from several individuals about using white sand as a substrate, but also read that the sand needs thoroughly washed. I'm looking for suggestions on how to do this as I'm not sure what to use to strain the sand during rinsing! Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance guys!

Savage


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i haved used both pool filter sand and regular play sand and with my experience pool filter sand u dont need to rinse and has a larger grain. the play sand however needs good rinsing and i prefer not to get just because its messy.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I use Tahitian Black Moon Sand exclusively now in all my tanks.
It's gorgeous.

The white stuff is cool too.

Best way to rinse it that I've found is to simply put it in a bucket and fill it with water like from a hose... stir it up with your hand, let it settle (only takes a couple seconds for it to settle) and pour out the top water portion... repeating this several times until the water is clear.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

pool filter sand wont get sucked into your filter, if you have fast moving big fish they will for sure kick up the play sand causing it to get sucked up. if you decide to go with pool filter sand you still need to wash it trust me.


----------



## SavageSerrasalmus69 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks guys, trying it now. Time consuming but I thinks its gonna work! Much appreciated!

Savage


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah I have used pool filter sand too. You have to rinse it out in a bucket like piranha man said. Its not too bad to clean, but algae started growing on mine and I ended up taking it out.


----------



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

I just out in activ flora substrate because I am going to have a planted tank and its been cloudy for 2 days straight. Complete black cloud after 2 water changes. AKA do not buy activ flora, i EVEN washed it out and its still not clean!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Is that why your eye is all bugged out like that?


----------



## Talonfal (Jul 17, 2010)

Im setting up a new 55 gallon tank over the next few days and ive been thinking about sand also. i stumbled across Eco Complete Planted Black Aquarium Substrate and im just wondering if any of you have experience with this type. Im going to plant my tank out so if this works like it says it does it should do awesome.

http://www.petco.com/product/111998/Eco-Complete-Planted-Black-Aquarium-Substrate.aspx?CoreCat=certona-_-ProductList_Fish_1-_-Eco%20Complete%20Planted%20Black%20Aquarium%20Substrate-111998#BVRRWidgetID


----------

